# Fredonia Grand Organ available NOW from Impact Soundworks



## Andrew Aversa (May 14, 2021)

*NOW AVAILABLE from Impact Soundworks!*

*Fredonia Grand Organ *places the power and majesty of a full pipe organ at your fingertips with unparalleled depth and range. Its four divisions and 39 individually-sampled stops can be combined to create endless possible tones from delicate and ethereal to huge on a cosmic scale.

Even organ beginners will find the instrument easy to play with inspiring snapshots and a one-click randomizer feature to instantly get started with unique tones.

For those looking for deep control, our virtual instrument faithfully reproduces every aspect of the real thing including couplers, tremulants, swell, and crescendo controls. Every division can be played on a separate MIDI channel too!






*Content & Features*


Crystal-clear 24-bit recordings with 4 mic positions plus a premade Master mix
Beautiful custom UI that puts every stop and slider on a single easy-to-access page
Enable/disable stops in real-time with no clicks, pops, or new notes needed
One-click tutti and randomizer buttons for instant, awesome sounds
Stops controllable by mouse, keyswitch, or MIDI CC
Crescendo editor: set stops to be enabled/disabled based on slider position
Per-division controls for volume, transpose, ADSR, tuning, and MIDI channel
Console FX rack & mixer with 40+ modules (EQ, reverb, compression, distortion, etc.)
18 preset microtuning and temperaments, all user-adjustable

*Walkthrough*



*Demos*



*Release Info*

*Fredonia Grand Organ* is now available for $129 at our store!

It runs in the FREE Kontakt 6 Player as well, taking advantage of all the latest optimizations and beautiful FX such as the Galois reverb - now included in our Console FX rack & mixer.









Impact Soundworks Fredonia Grand Organ (Kontakt Player VST, AU, AAX)


A majestic virtual pipe organ with unparalleled depth and range! Nuanced and versatile. Customize your tone, from ethereal to earth-shaking.




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (May 14, 2021)

Oooo an Impact Soundworks organ? Very exciting, looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## pcohen12 (May 14, 2021)

Go on… 😛 (Excited to learn more!)


----------



## EvilDragon (May 20, 2021)

It's really huge.


----------



## constaneum (May 20, 2021)

I thought Tokyo Strings is already something huge. What else can be more huge than that ? Ahha


----------



## Toecutter (May 20, 2021)




----------



## tcb (May 20, 2021)

constaneum said:


> I thought Tokyo Strings is already something huge. What else can be more huge than that ? Ahha


TSS professional


----------



## R. Soul (May 20, 2021)

The Boardwalk hall auditorium organ weights 150 tons. That is pretty huge, if that's what has been sampled.


----------



## anjwilson (May 20, 2021)

Andrew Aversa said:


> And we haven't done anything like it before!



Following this closely. I could _really_ use a deeply sampled Kontakt pipe organ.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 4, 2021)

Details announced! *Fredonia Grand Organ* is arriving soon from ISW  See OP for details.


----------



## CT (Jun 4, 2021)

Individual stops... thank you! Is this the instrument over at SUNY Fredonia?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes! It's a Schlicker pipe organ with ~2,400 pipes, among the biggest in New York.


----------



## CT (Jun 4, 2021)

Very cool. Funny to see it pop up in virtual instrument land like this. Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## anjwilson (Jun 4, 2021)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Details announced! *Fredonia Grand Organ* is arriving soon from ISW  See OP for details.


Great! Looking forward to more details (especially the mics, releases, and tuning options).

Will there be CC selectable couplings for the divisions as well? Maybe on the perform page?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 4, 2021)

The couplings and stops are all on the front page, and all CC automatable as well as keyswitchable.

Releases are available with adjustable volume. If you want to keep voice count low, you can turn them off and use extra reverb instead (e.g. the included Galois reverb!) 

You can fully adjust microtuning from -100 to +100 cents per key. Presets are:


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 4, 2021)

So cool! Will there be functionality to set registrations/presets and switch between them?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 4, 2021)

You can use snapshots to switch what stops are being used, if that's what you mean! You can also turn stops on and off via automation/keyswitch if you want to program very specific sequences to come in and out at the appropriate times.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jun 4, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks @Andrew Aversa! Sorry, I did not phrase that very well...I was referring to the combination action - the numbered buttons that you can assign stop/coupling combinations to (and recall them by pressing the button). If this isn't a feature yet, then may I formally request a mouse/keyswitch/CC version of this in a future update, at least for live performance purposes? 🙂

Regardless, the controllable individual stops is fantastic, and I'm quite excited for this (especially as someone who grew up in upstate NY)!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 4, 2021)

Will there be "Duck Soup" references in the demos?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 5, 2021)

Haha, that one is Freedonia, not Fredonia. And didn't John and Yoko come up with a similarly-named self-incorporated enclave of NYC?

So, being that the organ is apparently located in Fredonia NY, will it sound "eerie" [sic]?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 5, 2021)

Schlicker Pipe Organ | Fredonia.edu


Originally located at the old Fredonia Normal School in the village of Fredonia, the Schlicker Organ has been the pride of Fredonia and Rockefeller Arts Center since 1969.




www.fredonia.edu





Useful info page on the actual organ, which as I suspected is at the Rockefeller Arts Center.


----------



## RonV (Jun 5, 2021)

Interesting that it has a crescendo function/slider (map to a pedal?). Haven't seen that in other VST organs, though a part of most real organs.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 5, 2021)

Good point; I noticed this a number of years ago, perhaps while evaluating either Hauptwerk or GrandOrgue, and was wondering why it hadn't shown up in the more traditional sampling world yet.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 5, 2021)

pcohen12 said:


> Thanks @Andrew Aversa! Sorry, I did not phrase that very well...I was referring to the combination action - the numbered buttons that you can assign stop/coupling combinations to (and recall them by pressing the button). If this isn't a feature yet, then may I formally request a mouse/keyswitch/CC version of this in a future update, at least for live performance purposes? 🙂
> 
> Regardless, the controllable individual stops is fantastic, and I'm quite excited for this (especially as someone who grew up in upstate NY)!


Ah OK, I understand what you mean now. At the moment we don't have that feature, but because each division can be set to separate MIDI channels, that generally covers the same use case. If you want to couple great <-> positiv for example, you would just set those to the same MIDI channel. 

That being said, specific super-easy buttons for this are certainly possible; we'd look at that for a 1.1 update!


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 5, 2021)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Ah OK, I understand what you mean now. At the moment we don't have that feature, but because each division can be set to separate MIDI channels, that generally covers the same use case. If you want to couple great <-> positiv for example, you would just set those to the same MIDI channel.
> 
> That being said, specific super-easy buttons for this are certainly possible; we'd look at that for a 1.1 update!


That would be awesome! To double-clarify, I'm envisioning this being structured like the general pistons on a real organ - a row of numbered buttons (clickable and assignable - CC/keyswitch/whatever) that are used to store the on/off state of stops and couplers across the whole instrument. You'd start by activating/deactivating the various stops and couplings you'd like across the various divisions and set that to Button 1. Change the stops/couplings to something else and save it to Button 2, etc. Those buttons can then be used to recall the state of the entire organ as it was when you "set" that button.


----------



## dedene (Jun 16, 2021)

It’s released I believe?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes, Fredonia Grand Organ is now available! $129 / compatible with the full Kontakt 6 Player.

Here's the product page:









Impact Soundworks Fredonia Grand Organ (Kontakt Player VST, AU, AAX)


A majestic virtual pipe organ with unparalleled depth and range! Nuanced and versatile. Customize your tone, from ethereal to earth-shaking.




impactsoundworks.com





My walkthrough: 



And demos:


----------



## bill45 (Jun 17, 2021)

Is $129 an intro price.If so When will it expire?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 17, 2021)

Not an intro price, so it's good forever!


----------



## bill45 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks great value.


----------



## RonV (Jun 18, 2021)

This is an impressive instrument! The sound is excellent (though as with all organs, you need speakers that can handle it). But the function is a cut above most, with all individual stops switchable on or off while playing using either GUI or KS, and a swell AND crescendo function mapable to expression pedal of slider as you like. You can even edit your own crescendo "sets" if you like. Well done!


----------



## bill45 (Jun 19, 2021)

RonV said:


> This is an impressive instrument! The sound is excellent (though as with all organs, you need speakers that can handle it). But the function is a cut above most, with all individual stops switchable on or off while playing using either GUI or KS, and a swell AND crescendo function mapable to expression pedal of slider as you like. You can even edit your own crescendo "sets" if you like. Well done!


Great have you tried it?


----------



## RonV (Jun 19, 2021)

bill45 said:


> Great have you tried it?


Yes, downloaded yesterday. I also have the Spitfire Symphonic Organ which I think has a great overall sound, and this is every bit as good, with a great "in-the-room" presence and clarity. And the flexibility of the interface is great, allowing you to choose any stop individually while playing. The crescendo function is great when linked to an expression pedal. Lots of programmability.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 23, 2021)

Today, we've published a walkthrough of my own humble demo track - a version of Dvorak's New World Symphony "Largo" movement - showing exactly how I used Fredonia Grand Organ. You'll see the exact layout of the MIDI channels and data, stops used, FX, etc.


----------



## bill45 (Jun 23, 2021)

RonV said:


> Yes, downloaded yesterday. I also have the Spitfire Symphonic Organ which I think has a great overall sound, and this is every bit as good, with a great "in-the-room" presence and clarity. And the flexibility of the interface is great, allowing you to choose any stop individually while playing. The crescendo function is great when linked to an expression pedal. Lots of programmability.


Thanks


----------



## marcus3 (Aug 9, 2021)

_@Andrew Aversa Will the impact_s _soundworks_ fredonia grand organ run smooth on an 8gb ram computer while running mixcraft 7 or will i experience lag when doing complex registrations? 

@RonV dose it integrate on the KS in way that make you feel like your playing an organ?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 10, 2021)

marcus3 said:


> _@Andrew Aversa Will the impact_s _soundworks_ fredonia grand organ run smooth on an 8gb ram computer while running mixcraft 7 or will i experience lag when doing complex registrations?
> 
> @RonV dose it integrate on the KS in way that make you feel like your playing an organ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, it depends on your computer's processor. Do you have any more info about it?

8gb of RAM should be fine as long as you are using the master mic position. With that position and no others, the patch only takes about 400-450mb of RAM.


----------



## marcus3 (Sep 14, 2021)

@Andrew Aversa I have a Intel Core i3-10100 4-Core Processor I found out finally.
Will this be strong enough?

Thanks
Marcus


----------

